# Tips for Rocky River 6/24



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys,

Me and my dad are taking a trip(weather permitting) to the Rocky this weekend. Ive fished it, havent had huge success, mainly starting at the South Mastic Park and wading up stream. This is the first trip we have been able to take in a couple years so id really like to hook into a fish or two, any others spots besides mastic pretty good and wadable?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

FightingMuskies50 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Me and my dad are taking a trip(weather permitting) to the Rocky this weekend. Ive fished it, havent had huge success, mainly starting at the South Mastic Park and wading up stream. This is the first trip we have been able to take in a couple years so id really like to hook into a fish or two, any others spots besides mastic pretty good and wadable?


I've had some success starting at the I90 bridge and working upstream.


----------

